# Bobcats Draft



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Now that we finally have our final roster what shall we do? Ill tell you exactly:

first who we protect:
easy choices- Kurt, Stephon, Frank Williams, Mike Sweetney Nazr Mohammed, Tim Thomas(thats 6)

tougher choices-
Othella Harrington: He will be in the final year of his contract, so maybe we can swing a nice deal with him and get a good player. No reason to just let the bobcats take him, its not like his 3 mil off the books will help us

8. Dikembe Mutombo: Another guy in his final year, so if hes useless next year(which i doubt), we can just trade him to a team looking for cap room. Judging by the way he was moving yesterday, Mutombo looks like he can still be a force down low for at least another year

The leftovers:
Moochie Norris: Bobcats will not take him. Even though i doubt Knicks fans would care if hes taken or not, considering he sucks, and hes overpaid.

Penny Hardaway: under the salary rules that the bobcats must follow, theres no way they would be able to take Penny and still have a team. The contract would kill them, and hes not that good.

Allan Houston: 18 million next year. Bobcats total salary can be like 31 million or something. No way. 

Cezary Trybanski: Ceza what? this guy played like 3 minutes, and i doubt Isiah has time to kee projects around. Let the bobcats take this stiff and be happy.

Shandon Anderson- Gets payed 8 million dollars to score 8 points. No way they take him, and if they do, good riddens.

Free Agents:
Vin Baker: Let him walk after the years over, hes not that much ofa threat down low and hes way slower then he used to be

DerMarr Johnson: we got to re-sign him. Houston is about to fall apart anyway. Unless we magically get Kobe, or sign Jamal Crawford for the MLE, we need him.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Your six is my six, dare them to take H20. 

Btw, I wanted to know, Penny can opt out of his contract or play for a couple more years. Can we pay him to opt out or is that what Minny did?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Your six is my six, dare them to take H20.


Heh you could double dog dare them and they'd still be laughing away. 

I could see them taking a look at either Harrington or Trybanski, but none of the others. Considering the other options that could be available to Charlotte, getting a guy with a cheap and expiring contract may not be that awful. Harrington makes around $1.4 million more, but he is a much better player (sad as that may be) -- depending on who else they draft, they could take Harrington if they need a playable big man or Trybanski if they just want an expiring stiff.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You are Dead on Penny...Protect the 5 you mentioned and dare them to take,Penny,H20 or Shandon....

I really hope we keep DJ and forget about Crawford...He is not the answer...

Baker should be gone,hes worth 2 million per and thats it.....

The problem with our expiring contracts is none of them get paid enough to trade for anyone decent


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

DJ is going to be a 5 year pro next year, same as Crawford, and Crawford is a lot further along in terms of development. DJ might never even become as good as Crawford is RIGHT NOW. Even if Crawford is a bad fit, he's still got a lot more trade value than DJ, who is very unlikely to even earn 2 million dollars next season.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yes but we should lock him up anyway. we shouldnt put him on the playoff roster either, cause we dont want to showcase him to other teams.

Even if we get crawford id want to keep him. Its not like Houston is gonna last after next season anyway


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

now that our seasons over, this is the next thing that will be of any importance to us. I will stay with my original choices. just resign baker if we cant get any better down low. Baker played pretty damn good today.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Baker played pretty damn good today


baker looked awesome tonight...he made the choice to cut him very difficult...Ild love to see him and sweetney spend the summer in the weight room and come back as monsters....


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

After reading up some on ideas and plans for the expansion draft, if Trybanski is unprotected, he's the pick for them if they choose to draft someone from your team. They'll likely draft at least five or so cheapo players that they can cut from their team immediately, and at $1.7 million, he's the cheapest who'll be available.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

What the heck is the love affair with DJ? I like the kids guts but he has not shown me enough to get excited over. If we get a monor league, send him there to develop.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

he has shown enough flashes where he has the potential to be very good...with the cap situation,that is all we can hope for....

he has to put on 20 pounds,and learn to play D.....But he is 6'9",has a good handle and can shoot...Hopefully Penny can guide him


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Take Shandon - please.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm seriously pissed at the guy, I want him outta here.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I'm seriously pissed at the guy, I want him outta here.


Heh sorry to say, but I doubt the new team is lining up to take on what may be the worst contract in the entire NBA.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

im mad that isiah never bought out his contract like he said he would. Shandon said something like "hey free money is good!" and he supported the idea. Oh well.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Protect Starbury .


That's it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

frank isola stole my views exactly:

"Knicks can protect eight players in the expansion draft. Of their 13 players under contract, Shandon Anderson, Penny Hardaway, Moochie Norris and Cezary Trybanski are likely to be left unprotected. The fifth player could be Houston, who, like Hardaway, has a large contract that the Charlotte Bobcats won't assume.

Dikembe Mutombo and Othella Harrington would be protected because they're entering the final year of their deals."
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/story/188024p-162787c.html


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Sheet, we've got room to spare.

Realistically, With Dermarr and Baker as FA and not protectable, the only people we really need to protect are:

A) Dekembe, Othella, Trybanski.

Plus,

B) KT, Sweeteny, and Williams.

The first three are merely protected because of their contracts/trade value. The last three are reasonable players for their price.

The rest, at their price, they can have.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> Sheet, we've got room to spare.
> 
> Realistically, With Dermarr and Baker as FA and not protectable, the only people we really need to protect are:
> ...


Wow, we agree! :yes: They can have Houston, though it's unlikely they'll get him. Marbury, as good as he is, is too much money, much like Houston. Anderson is the worst player on the team if not the NBA. There is no use for Moochie Norris. Mohammad is simply not the type of center we need. Hardaway is uber-overpaid. Tim Thomas is as well.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

urwhatueati8god, we may agree on more than you think. 

We both fear the team is in trouble, we may just disagree on how we got there and how likely we were to be out of it anytime soon.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The rest, at their price, they can have.


Oak are you saying NOT to protect Starbury and TT???

Interesting.....But why wouldnt you..Dolans mandate is probably just get us into the playoffs the next 3 years,then we will sign some major free agents...

Does trybanski have any game????ANY??


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Well, you get to protect 8, so we have room to protect them, I'm just saying the Bobcats would never realistically take them, unless they are allowed to snag someone and trade them before the season begins. But their initial capspace is only 2/3 or 3/4 of normal. They really need a cheap team to build thru the draft.


----------

